

Business opportunities around Google Wave - prakash
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2009/05/business-opportunities-around-google.html

======
oliverkofoed
Here is another one:

Sell a a nicer "native" client, either by wrapping the website in a custom
browser like <http://mailplaneapp.com/>, or make a version that looks as close
as possible to Exchange.

------
calambrac
I disagree on the extensions market not being lucrative until a critical mass
has been reached. The 'robot' feature is a killer - you can host your own bot
that watches and performs operations on a given wave. There are going to be
some very compelling bots built right out of the gate, that companies are
going to be willing to pay for (think: 'HIPAA compliance bot').

~~~
anigbrowl
Agree. If Robots can work on more than 1 wave at a time (eg manage/monitor
input on one wave and send summary updates to another) then it also opens up
possibilities for lazy distributed processing applications. A (superficial)
look at their proposals so far gives me the impression that the robots will
make great quick-n-dirty FSMs and DSPs. There are many commercial
opportunities here, but I also think think there's massive potential for _pro
bono_ and free-not-as-in-beer projects.

~~~
catch23
Robots can work on as many waves as you like. Minimally, a robot can just be a
participant in any wave you want it to be a part of. You could technically
have 5 Eliza robots in a wave, all talking to each other -- although that
would probably be a very boring conversation.

------
gfodor
There are others beyond this that go deeper -- with the open sourcing of the
server and client you can imagine there will be applications that can be built
that just take advantage of the raw capabilities of the wave server itself. I
have one in mind, but I am keeping quiet until I have something to show for
it. :) (On that, anyone want to hook me up with a sandbox account?)

------
gaborcselle
Thanks for posting this - but the title should say "Google Wave" :-)

~~~
prakash
oops :-)

